# I have been granted 189 visa, here is my list of documents submitted for the visa



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear all
I have been granted 189 visa this week, and so long journey and struggling in terms of getting visa comes to an end.
I here express my sincere gratitude for every one who helped and answered clearly even for my stupid questions posted in this forum. 
I thought to share the documents submitted for my visa. This might be useful in someway for those who having confusion regarding the submitting documents.
But this will never be perfect list since needed documents will vary person to person and might be depending on case officer. 
Also please note that I was not claiming points for my spouse, but only for functional English.

CC: Current company
PC: Previous company

1.Appointment letter CC
2. Appointment letter PC
3. Work reference letter PC (same one submitted for ACS)
4. Work reference letter CC (same one submitted for ACS)
5. promotion letter CC
6. Promotion letter PC
7. Roles and Responsibilities PC (just submitted since I had acquired it for Canada visa )
8. Relieving letter PC
9. Current and Previous passport
10. Last 3 yeaers Tax intimation letters
11. Last 3 month pay slip CC
12. Photograph
13. IELTS result
14. Indian PCC 
15. ACS document
16. Birth certificate
17.Degree certificate
18. Degree mark list
19. Resume
Spouse
------
20.Marriage certificate
21. Degree certificate
22. Functional English evidence
23. Indian PCC
24. Passport
25. Birth certificate
26. Photo

Kid
----
27.Passport
28. Birth certificate
29.Photo

and off couse Health report from Clinic for all three.
Please notes PCCs, Health and #21(spouse degree certificate) were submitted after CO contacted


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

So how long did it take for you to get the visa since lodging

ACS Submission (ICT BA) - 08/02/2016 | ACS Result - 15/02/2016 | PTE Exam - 16/02/2016 | PTE Result - L-90/R-88/S-83/W-90 | Points - 70 | EOI Submission - 17/02/2016 | Invite - xxxxxx | Visa lodging - xxxxxx | Visa Grant - xxxxxx

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

sridharv86 said:


> So how long did it take for you to get the visa since lodging
> 
> ACS Submission (ICT BA) - 08/02/2016 | ACS Result - 15/02/2016 | PTE Exam - 16/02/2016 | PTE Result - L-90/R-88/S-83/W-90 | Points - 70 | EOI Submission - 17/02/2016 | Invite - xxxxxx | Visa lodging - xxxxxx | Visa Grant - xxxxxx
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


EOI created:05-Jul-2014
Became Eligible to apply for 189 visa:21-Jun-2015 (should have lodged after one to two weeks )
Invitation Received on: 16-Dec-2015
Paid fees: 20-Dec-2015
Document submitted: 20-Dec-2015
CO contact for further Docs: 08-Jan-2016
Health examination on: 26-Jan-2016
Further Doc submitted on: 30-Jan-2016
Health status changed on: 03-Feb-2016
Visa Grant: 16-Feb-2016


----------



## raman.virk (Feb 17, 2016)

Do we need to submit all documents certified copies scanned in color or we can take photocopy in black n white then get it certified n then scan them


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

raman.virk said:


> Do we need to submit all documents certified copies scanned in color or we can take photocopy in black n white then get it certified n then scan them


Either Color scan of original documents or certified copies, both are accepted. In fact, I had submitted mix of both


----------



## raman.virk (Feb 17, 2016)

so u mean black n white certified copies or colored original ones without certification


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

raman.virk said:


> so u mean black n white certified copies or colored original ones without certification


Yes, if it is color scan of original, it doesn't have to be certified


----------



## raman.virk (Feb 17, 2016)

thanks


----------



## realwizard (Feb 4, 2016)

raman.virk said:


> so u mean black n white certified copies or colored original ones without certification


Note that if you are using certified copies, certification needs to be in colour.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

faslu said:


> Dear all
> I have been granted 189 visa this week, and so long journey and struggling in terms of getting visa comes to an end.
> I here express my sincere gratitude for every one who helped and answered clearly even for my stupid questions posted in this forum.
> I thought to share the documents submitted for my visa. This might be useful in someway for those who having confusion regarding the submitting documents.
> ...


Ok seen


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

I will a query that how did you upload these documents while lodging visa application, Did you upload each document in PDF separate or did you merged some of them like your employment documents in one PDF and Educational documents in other PDF? 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

aliafzal502 said:


> I will a query that how did you upload these documents while lodging visa application, Did you upload each document in PDF separate or did you merged some of them like your employment documents in one PDF and Educational documents in other PDF?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


Yes each document type was separate ie employmnet pc - in one PDF file, employment letter CC - one PDF file. But one PDF file may have multiple files, it depends.Hope you got it.


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

faslu said:


> Yes each document type was separate ie employmnet pc - in one PDF file, employment letter CC - one PDF file. But one PDF file may have multiple files, it depends.Hope you got it.


Thanks for reply dear, actually I am already in Australia as PR I am applying for my friend. I want little clarification if you dont mind please,

Do you mean by Employment for previous company,one PDF file having all documents related to that company (Appointment letter, Experience letter, pay slips, bank statements) and another PDF file having all documents for Previous company.

Am I right?


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

aliafzal502 said:


> Thanks for reply dear, actually I am already in Australia as PR I am applying for my friend. I want little clarification if you dont mind please,
> 
> Do you mean by Employment for previous company,one PDF file having all documents related to that company (Appointment letter, Experience letter, pay slips, bank statements) and another PDF file having all documents for Previous company.
> 
> Am I right?


Never, everything was separate PDF file. Wok reference PC - is separate PDF file. Appointment letter - separate PDF file. Experience letter - Separate PDF file etc. I did not merge all the documents related to PC in one single PDF. you should not do that according to me because of the following 2 reasons
1. each document/pdf should cleary tell the purpose
2. in immigrationaccount site, you have separate category for each document type , so you cannot have single PDF.


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Many Congratulations faslu!!!

and many many thanks for sharing a comprehensive list


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi faslu,

Congrats!!
Was there any verification done from Australian Embassy in your case.

Regards.



faslu said:


> Dear all
> I have been granted 189 visa this week, and so long journey and struggling in terms of getting visa comes to an end.
> I here express my sincere gratitude for every one who helped and answered clearly even for my stupid questions posted in this forum.
> I thought to share the documents submitted for my visa. This might be useful in someway for those who having confusion regarding the submitting documents.
> ...


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

faslu said:


> Never, everything was separate PDF file. Wok reference PC - is separate PDF file. Appointment letter - separate PDF file. Experience letter - Separate PDF file etc. I did not merge all the documents related to PC in one single PDF. you should not do that according to me because of the following 2 reasons
> 1. each document/pdf should cleary tell the purpose
> 2. in immigrationaccount site, you have separate category for each document type , so you cannot have single PDF.


Thanks dear


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi faslu,
> 
> Congrats!!
> Was there any verification done from Australian Embassy in your case.
> ...


you mean phone call to me or current company or previous company? no..at least in my notice or knowledge there was no such things happened


----------



## bhavikpanchal (Feb 28, 2016)

faslu said:


> Dear all
> I have been granted 189 visa this week, and so long journey and struggling in terms of getting visa comes to an end.
> I here express my sincere gratitude for every one who helped and answered clearly even for my stupid questions posted in this forum.
> I thought to share the documents submitted for my visa. This might be useful in someway for those who having confusion regarding the submitting documents.
> ...


hi, 
i would like to know about docs. suppose i have lake of some docs like salary slip, can i submit account statement? i do not have some relieving letters too, some of them have only appointment letters. what should i do? can it be successfully assessed by the agency? do they consider my exp. on the basis of this docs?


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

I think if the employment reference letter contains all necessary information requested by DIBP, you don't have to upload employment contracts, previous company salary slips, promotion letters, relieving letters etc. 

In case if some of the information is missing in the reference letter, you might need to add those documents. For example, if last drawn salary is missing in the employment reference letter of your previous company, you need to upload a pay slip of the previous company to prove your salary. 

I've a friend of mine who was granted just by uploading employment reference letter containing all required information specified in 189 checklist. 

Anyway, its OK to upload them, but it is not mandatory as I feel.



bhavikpanchal said:


> hi,
> i would like to know about docs. suppose i have lake of some docs like salary slip, can i submit account statement? i do not have some relieving letters too, some of them have only appointment letters. what should i do? can it be successfully assessed by the agency? do they consider my exp. on the basis of this docs?


----------



## bhavikpanchal (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks jamis, one more thing need to clearify that the mentioned task should be there in letters,? I am working as a engineer and going to apply for technician and there are no duties metioned in my letters so, what should i do to comply the requirement of tasks???


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

faslu said:


> Dear all
> I have been granted 189 visa this week, and so long journey and struggling in terms of getting visa comes to an end.
> I here express my sincere gratitude for every one who helped and answered clearly even for my stupid questions posted in this forum.
> I thought to share the documents submitted for my visa. This might be useful in someway for those who having confusion regarding the submitting documents.
> ...


Thank you for sharing mate!! Very useful.. 

Good luck to you and your family!!


----------



## jccanas (Feb 29, 2016)

faslu said:


> Dear all
> I have been granted 189 visa this week, and so long journey and struggling in terms of getting visa comes to an end.
> I here express my sincere gratitude for every one who helped and answered clearly even for my stupid questions posted in this forum.
> I thought to share the documents submitted for my visa. This might be useful in someway for those who having confusion regarding the submitting documents.
> ...


Congrats on getting your visa 

Just a quick question for "Functional English evidence" from your spouse does it have to be IELTS? or could be from another local institution? TY!


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

jccanas said:


> Congrats on getting your visa
> 
> Just a quick question for "Functional English evidence" from your spouse does it have to be IELTS? or could be from another local institution? TY!


Get a letter/certificate from the institution where your spouse is completed their degree, stating medium of instruction for the degree course was English. That's what I did. Alternatively if your souse has IELTS score 4.5 that is also suffice. its easy to score 4.5. There are other ways as well as given below: 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## jccanas (Feb 29, 2016)

faslu said:


> Get a letter/certificate from the institution where your spouse is completed their degree, stating medium of instruction for the degree course was English. That's what I did. Alternatively if your souse has IELTS score 4.5 that is also suffice. its easy to score 4.5. There are other ways as well as given below:
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Great! Thank you!


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

*Photo*

Hello,

Under which Category we need to upload our photograph?

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

abhisve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Under which Category we need to upload our photograph?
> 
> ...


I uploaded under
Identity, Evidence of==>Photograph - Other


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi faslu,

you didn't provide form 80 and 1221?

And you mentioned "and off couse Health report from Clinic for all three"... do you mean that we need to collect some report(s) from clinic and browse? so far as per my knowledge the clinic does it directly.. please clarify


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

shabdullah said:


> Hi faslu,
> 
> you didn't provide form 80 and 1221?
> 
> And you mentioned "and off couse Health report from Clinic for all three"... do you mean that we need to collect some report(s) from clinic and browse? so far as per my knowledge the clinic does it directly.. please clarify


Regarding form 80 and 1221 - No, i did not. I too had heard about that while uploading visa documents. But was lazy  to fill those forms and same time i happened to read from some forum that if we are submitting enough other documents, CO wont ask for those forms. So I thought to try without these forms, luckily CO did not ask me to submit those forms. 
Health report - yes clinic will do everything including uploading your health reports to migration authority. you dont have to do anything here. You can check the upload status by clicking link "view health assessment" in immigrationaccount site once you are done with medicals probably after 4-5 days.


----------



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

thanks


----------

